# Just lowered.. Eibach Pro Kit E10-15-021-13-22



## cameraman12 (Mar 10, 2016)

So after deliberating whether or not to lower my car I finally decided to do it last week. I noticed that Eibach had a new part number that just came out for the 2.0T Quattro ( E10-15-021-13-22.) It said moderate lowering under an inch but because I had the non sports package it actually lowered it about two inches. I'm using the stock shocks since, according to my installer, they only have 4K miles on them so they should be good for a while. I'm not tracking the car either. The ride is definitely firmer but it feels great and its much more fun to drive now. With four people in the car though its very firm. I'm happy with the look... its almost dead even in terms of space between front and rear (two fingers barely fit.) If anything the front is just slightly lower.


----------



## mrandrewau (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Is your car A3 or S3? Mind posting more pics?

Eventually I'd like a moderate drop in the front only.. I might go with these.


----------



## cameraman12 (Mar 10, 2016)

*a3 2.0T*

Its a 2015 A3 2.0t Premium Plus. I've added a few more pics so you can see the drop. Definitely a lot more fun to drive now 










After:









Before:


----------



## cameraman12 (Mar 10, 2016)

*More photos*

Before front:










After front:


----------



## mrandrewau (Jan 17, 2017)

Looks so much better! Thanks for sharing.

The rear height is almost exactly the same as the rear of my facelift S3, but for the front, yours is about half inch lower, which is literally exactly how I would want it. :thumbup: Any lower IMO would be impractical, which I know well because I used to drive a slammed 335i coupe and I'm never going that route again.


----------



## VWNCCII (Jan 30, 2017)

I have the Bilstein B12 kit installed which include these springs + the Bilstein B8 shocks.

It is a lot of fun and it is comfortable. It is a less crashy than the stock S3 suspension but you feel the road more.


----------



## cameraman12 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Now that its settled...*

Have to say, on super flat roads its fun to drive. Very firm with little body roll. But on regular streets, its a bit harsh. In fact I feel like my neck and spine are hurting after a 20 minute drive. Is this normal?


----------



## mrandrewau (Jan 17, 2017)

Did you notice the eibach springs sagging a bit more now that you have broken them in?

I had eibach springs on my previous car (335i coupe) and it sagged about another half inch after a few thousand kilometers.


----------



## VWNCCII (Jan 30, 2017)

cameraman12 said:


> Have to say, on super flat roads its fun to drive. Very firm with little body roll. But on regular streets, its a bit harsh. In fact I feel like my neck and spine are hurting after a 20 minute drive. Is this normal?


I have the B12 kit, which has these springs matched with the Bilstein B8 shocks. I don't find it harsh at all. In fact, it is even more compliant (less crashy) than the S3 standard suspension. The Bilstein B8 shocks might be what you need.

You might not like to hear this, but progressive springs alone on stock non-sport dampers is almost always not a good idea, especially on the MQB platform.


----------



## VWNCCII (Jan 30, 2017)

mrandrewau said:


> Did you notice the eibach springs sagging a bit more now that you have broken them in?
> 
> I had eibach springs on my previous car (335i coupe) and it sagged about another half inch after a few thousand kilometers.


I have had it for almost 2k km now, no sagging so far, still roughly FTG 25.5" both front and back.


----------



## cameraman12 (Mar 10, 2016)

mrandrewau said:


> Did you notice the eibach springs sagging a bit more now that you have broken them in?
> 
> I had eibach springs on my previous car (335i coupe) and it sagged about another half inch after a few thousand kilometers.


Haven't experienced much in the way of sagging... at least not enough to measure. But the initial drop was almost 2 inches for me so I think thats where I'm experiencing a bit of the harshness. Its definitely more than is listed for the springs.


----------



## cameraman12 (Mar 10, 2016)

VWNCCII said:


> I have the B12 kit, which has these springs matched with the Bilstein B8 shocks. I don't find it harsh at all. In fact, it is even more compliant (less crashy) than the S3 standard suspension. The Bilstein B8 shocks might be what you need.
> 
> You might not like to hear this, but progressive springs alone on stock non-sport dampers is almost always not a good idea, especially on the MQB platform.


Yeah, I was expecting less drop (I think my installer was too) so the stock struts are working a little harder than normal... maybe too hard.


----------



## VWNCCII (Jan 30, 2017)

cameraman12 said:


> Yeah, I was expecting less drop (I think my installer was too) so the stock struts are working a little harder than normal... maybe too hard.


You should seriously consider getting the Bilstein B8 shocks to go with your springs. Then you have a well matched B12 kit. The kit is comfortable, but it is firm. It is never going to be as soft as the standard A3 suspension, but the kit is noticeably less crashy than the standard S3 suspension.


----------



## cameraman12 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Update*

So just wanted to say I replaced the stock shocks with Bilstein B8's (thanks for the recommendation VWNCCII) and it made all the difference. The ride is firm but I'm no longer getting the harshness I had with the stock shocks even though the stock shocks were basically brand new. Got rid of a lot of the bounciness too. Not sure why two different installers told me not to change the stock shocks and go with only springs. Definitely an excellent setup for a daily driver as well. Also, thanks to TR for the excellent customer service and for not leave me hangin'


----------



## mrandrewau (Jan 17, 2017)

Since it was originally a non-sport suspension designed for much taller springs, the Eibach springs probably bottoming out the shocks (hitting the rubber bump stops) occasionally. The difference in height between the two springs is too drastic. If it was a sport suspension, you might have been able to get away without swapping the shocks, and just maybe cut the bump stop a little.


----------



## CharlieJr22 (Jan 31, 2012)

Has anyone had experience with the H&R lowering springs? I've been debating between these and the H&R


----------



## cameraman12 (Mar 10, 2016)

*The B12 kit feels oh so right*

I can't comment on the HR since I haven't used them but I will say, the Bilsteinb B12 kit feels really good on this platform. Its not harsh at all. Feels great even on the crappy roads in San Francisco and the feeling installs confidence through the corners. 

I've had numerous sport GTI's, Audi's and BMW's over the years and I have to say, except for maybe the BMW E92 Sport Coupe that I had, this is one of the best suspension set ups I've ever driven for a mix of performance and daily driving.


----------



## audi_tooker (May 1, 2017)

*H&R*

I've had my H&R super sports on for about 45k and I have loved every mile. I didn't change the shocks at all so it can get bouncy at times but other than that I am very satisfied. All-in-all it dropped the car about two inches. Once I figure out how to get these photos to upload (new to this sorry)


----------

